
Apple has a readable, brief Terms of Service - helveticaman
http://www.apple.com/legal/itunes/us/genius.html
======
jws
Admirable. Assuming this is legally sound, I think its existence should recast
multipage byzantine TOS as intentional attempts to obscure and deceive.

I do note that one of the permitted uses is _Provide recommendations regarding
products and services to other users._ and postulate: What if an RIAA
enforcement contractor is a user and the recommendation is that they sue user
X for having a copy of as yet unreleased track Y? Does this document
adequately forbid this? Would an 8 page homage to fine print do so?

------
gojomo
This is solely for _one_ ITunes feature ('Genius' recommendations). It's 326
words.

At the bottom of the page, a link to the web site's 'Terms of Service': 3,258
words. To the right, there's ~40 links to other terms/policies.

There you can find the ITunes Store Terms and Conditions: 17,807 words, for US
users.

When you launch the ITunes installer, you have to accept a License Agreement
of 4,053 words.

So I don't see Apple doing any better than others here.

